# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Как облачные технологии помогают экономить малому и среднему бизнесу в Беларуси

## Labs

Сегодня состоялось первое и уникальное в своем роде мероприятие компании Microsoft, посвященное облачным технологиям. В нем приняли участие Антон Мякишев, руководитель Представительства Microsoft в Беларуси, и Сергей Шарков, директор СООО «ДПА». Главной темой обсуждения стали облачные технологии, которые, по мнению экспертов, во многом способствуют развитию малого и среднего бизнеса и значительной экономии бюджетов в сложной макроэкономической ситуации. 

«Умные» облака открывают массу новых возможностей, которые позволяют значительно экономить расходы, оптимизировать прибыль и избегать вероятных рисков, которым в той или иной степени подвержен любой бизнес.

«Облако – это новая модель потребления информационных технологий, по которой они используются как сервис через интернет и оплачиваются по мере потребления. Иными словами, необходимые ИТ-решения и ресурсы для хранения и обработки данных можно приобрести в аренду как готовую услугу вместо того, чтобы тратить деньги на приобретение, сопровождение, интеграцию и обновление собственных ресурсов,» - говорит Антон Мякишев, руководитель представительства Microsoft в Республике Беларусь.

Информационные технологии со временем становятся обязательным условием существования современного бизнеса. По данным IDC, в 2015 году объем мирового рынка ИТ составил около 4 триллионов долларов США, почти на 4% превысив показатели 2014 года. Прогнозы IDC свидетельствуют о том, что к 2020 году не менее половины всех расходов на ИТ будут непосредственно связаны с облачными технологиями. Сегодня цифровой бизнес проникает во все сферы жизни, создаются новые формы взаимодействия с клиентами. 

Алексей Погребняк, директор ООО "СофтФарм", ИТ-подразделения холдинга "Аптека Групп" в Республике Беларусь: «Внедрение продукции Microsoft на основе облачных технологий позволило уменьшить время реакции сотрудников холдинга на изменения рынка, а также оптимизировать работу отдела маркетинга. Используя Office 365, сотрудники оперативно реагируют на колебания в ценообразовании, мгновенно анализируя конкурентную среду. Применением облачных технологий Microsoft оказало положительное влияние на наш бизнес: сейчас мы наращиваем мощности вместе с внедрением новых решений Microsoft, что в скором времени повлечет за собой достижение новых бизнес-целей. Кроме этого, сотрудники очень довольны новым ПО, потому как оно позволяет быть им более мобильными и быстрее реагировать на изменяющиеся условия рынка. Нашей компанией был запущен аптечный дискаунтер - новый для Беларуси формат аптек. Это стало возможным в том числе благодаря облачным технологиям Microsoft».

Облачные технологии положительным образом влияют на бизнес-процессы и производство. Подтверждением этому служат примеры успешного применения облачных сервисов начинающими и известными компаниями. Так, один из ведущих производителей гоночных болидов компания «Лотус Формула 1» отказалась от физических испытаний в пользу виртуального тестирования 3D моделей и анализа полученных данных. Для этого были выбраны облачные технологии Microsoft Azure.

«Не подлежит ни малейшему сомнению тот факт, что за облачными технологиями стоит будущее. Более того, будущее наступает уже сейчас. Облачные технологии создают огромные возможности для роста компаний. Они предоставляют новые продукты и сервисы, увеличивая выручку и прибыль, используют потоки информации для принятия важных стратегических решений, усиливают социальные и профессиональные связи, максимально эффективно объединяя людей. Можно говорить о том, что удобные, гибкие, эффективные облачные решения находятся на службе у земных пользователей», - Сергей Шарков, директор СООО "ДПА".

Ключевой особенностью облачных технологий является возможность анализировать потоки данных в режиме реального времени. Например, облачный сервис в режиме реального времени анализирует поток данных, которые генерирует цифровой тренажер, и демонстрирует, как полученные значения отличаются от запланированных показателей по каждому объекту. Таким образом, облако позволяет экономить около 10% расходов, связанных с физической инфраструктурой «Лотус Формула 1». Аналитические облачные средства позволяют изучать скрытые закономерности и делать точные прогнозы. Например, с помощью аналитических технологий Microsoft были предсказаны победители Чемпионата мира по футболу.

Рынок облачных технологий активно развивается в странах СНГ, в том числе в Республике Беларусь. По результатам исследования IDC «облачный» рынок России вырос на 38,8% и составил 235,62 миллиона долларов США. Аналитики прогнозируют его дальнейший рост. 

Особое внимание Microsoft уделяет безопасности применения «облаков» в бизнесе, ведь именно опасения пользователей относительно сохранности данных во многом сдерживают развитие облачных технологий. Основным аргументом в пользу надежности облачных сервисов Microsoft является соответствие высоким стандартам законодательства ЕС о защите персональных данных вне зависимости от их местонахождения. Чтобы предотвратить возможный перехват сведений, распространяемых по сети, корпорация принимает надежные меры: расширяет область применения системы шифрования в отношении оказываемых услуг, усиливает меры правовой защиты пользовательских данных и повышает прозрачность своих продуктов. 

Microsoft держит курс на кроссплатформенность и открытость. Так, облачные сервисы корпорации поддерживают коммерческие продукты других производителей: SAP, Oracle, Касперский. Основные дистрибутивы Linux и наиболее распространенные Open Source проекты, такие как MySQL, Ruby, MongoDB, Hadoop и многие другие теперь также официально поддерживаются в Microsoft Azure. Их доля на сегодня составляет порядка 25% всей нагрузки облачной платформы Microsoft.

Правильность стратегии компании доказывают ее лидерство на рынке облачных технологий и успех в продажах: в первом квартале 2016 финансового года (3 квартал календарного 2015 года) выручка от умных облачных сервисов Microsoft в мире выросла на 8% и составила 5.9 миллиардов долларов США.

----------

